# Hip Core Decompression



## caromissunc1 (Apr 30, 2012)

Greetings Y'all!
What is the code for a hip core decompression for avascular necrosis of the femoral head?  I have seen the unlisted code used where it was compared to a total hip.  In actuality, it is more like a microfracture code.  Using a percutaneous guidewire, repeatedly drilling the femoral neck into the femoral head to create bleeding there to reverse the AVN process.  I cannot find a code anywhere.  
Please help.


----------



## jennifers1166 (Apr 30, 2012)

Our Orthopedist use 26992-Incision, bone cortex, pelvis and/or hip joint (eg, osteomyelitis or bone abscess).  This is an In-patient only code. FYI.


----------



## primrose1 (May 1, 2012)

Our practice bills an unlisted procedure for the core decompressions.


----------

